# Mollymawk continues on her path.



## arcsurf1127 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello folks, I have the distinct honor of being the new owner (1year) of Mollymawk owned by Tom and Nancy Zydler, writers for Cruising World and many magazines as well as The Cruising Guide to the Panama Canal, and Waterways of South Carolina. She is a 1961, 37' Pearson Invicta, and is the finest sailing boat I have had the opportunity to sail in 25 years of sailing. Her pedigree need only be Googled so I won't go into the boat, but it is truly an honor to take up where the Zydlers left off, with a boat they lived on, full time, for 31 years with cruises across the Atlantic 8 times, Panama over to New Zealand, and the entire eastern seaboard of the US. My plan is to take her around the world and wend uip in Nicaragua or Costa Rica, but anything can happen along the way when Surf is involved - which by the way - I will be surfing my way around the world too. 
Looking for a worthy first mate to join my in this epic adventure on an epic vessel. A Surf chick would rock, but a tolerance for the wave hunt is a must. Lets make some real stories. The world, the food, the languages, the people, THE WORLD. Where is my Lovely First Mate? I'm a nutty college professor who wants to live in a treehouse with a perfect wave - wanna come?


----------



## arcsurf1127 (Jul 29, 2012)

arcsurf1127 said:


> Hello folks, I have the distinct honor of being the new owner (1year) of Mollymawk owned by Tom and Nancy Zydler, writers for Cruising World and many magazines as well as The Cruising Guide to the Panama Canal, and Waterways of South Carolina. She is a 1961, 37' Pearson Invicta, and is the finest sailing boat I have had the opportunity to sail in 25 years of sailing. Her pedigree need only be Googled so I won't go into the boat, but it is truly an honor to take up where the Zydlers left off, with a boat they lived on, full time, for 31 years with cruises across the Atlantic 8 times, Panama over to New Zealand, and the entire eastern seaboard of the US. My plan is to take her around the world and wind up in Nicaragua or Costa Rica, but anything can happen along the way when Surf is involved - which by the way - I will be surfing my way around the world too.
> Looking for a worthy first mate to join my in this epic adventure on an epic vessel. A Surf chick would rock, not a must,but a tolerance for the wave hunt is a must. Lets make some real stories. The world, the food, the languages, the people, THE WORLD. Where is my Lovely First Mate? I'm a nutty college professor who wants to live in a treehouse with a perfect wave - wanna come?


 Onward through the Fog - Mr. Natural


----------

